# Doc: Question re: measurement of angles on feet



## IWishToLearn (Feb 13, 2008)

Working on footwork you started me on with a couple of my boys.

Natural -> Rear Bow -> NB/PAM ->RB ->Forward Bow-> Natural.

Question was raised:

Why do we measure the angles of the feet in transitional forward bow on the outside of the feet.

I went back to the video and reviewed the reasons for why we measure the 45degree angle on the outsides of the feet in NB, but I never asked why in a FB. Help?


----------



## Doc (Feb 15, 2008)

IWishToLearn said:


> Working on footwork you started me on with a couple of my boys.
> 
> Natural -> Rear Bow -> NB/PAM ->RB ->Forward Bow-> Natural.
> 
> ...



Same reason.


----------



## IWishToLearn (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks again for the conversation. Per your request, scoured the info desk and pored over news bites, absolutely zero to even intimate towards that direction sir. Will keep you posted.


----------



## Doc (Feb 15, 2008)

IWishToLearn said:


> Thanks again for the conversation. Per your request, scoured the info desk and pored over news bites, absolutely zero to even intimate towards that direction sir. Will keep you posted.



Roger that!


----------

